# Chilean Bee Hives



## Irvin cooper (May 2, 2011)

I was in the country of Chile last week and came across LOTS of bee hives. Everything east of the Andes is very agricultural, except for Santiago, where they mostly grow grapes, peaches, plums, olives, avacados, lots of citrus. They obviously depend heavily on bees for pollination, as every field/grove/orchard had hives in them.

These pictures are from an apiary research center at the University of Talca, in the southern part of country.


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

Nice! I presume the climate is temperate enough that they don't have to worry about africanization?


----------



## Irvin cooper (May 2, 2011)

That is a very good question. They are in the dead of winter right now. The climate actually is not that different than the central US.


----------

